# قصيدة كتبته من اجل صديق استشهد فى احداث القدسيين



## سرجيوُس (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*







قصيدة كتبته بدمع العين وبحرقة القلب ,كتبته وقررت ان لا انشرة ولكن احببت ان اشارككم به
كتبته لاجمل واحسن واحن صديق ,صديق دراسة وصديقى الروحى,كنت اتمنى ان يبقى معى حتى
مجىء المسيح ولكن لطيبة قلبة وانشغاله بالمسيح لم يقدر ان ينتظر وسبقنى الى حضن يسوع
اطلب منه ان يسامحنى ويصلى من اجلى يا اعز صديق لى..........

 
اخىء ترتعش يدى كلما احببت ان اكتب عنك
كلما تذكرتك ابكى وانظر لصورتنا وليك اشكى
ليه سبتنى وليه مشيت انا زعلتك فحاجة؟
ولو زعلت ليه مسمحتنيش ليه سبتنى ومشيت؟
وبعدك انا بالفراق حسيت وندمت وبكيت
انت اخويا صحبى وحبيبى وابنى وابويا





 لما بفتكرك ببكى بس انت اكيد فاكر........
فاكر يا صاحبى لما كنا بنروح مع بعض الكنيسة وكانت فرحتنا عاليه ومحسوسة





  بس انت اكيد فاكر........
فاكر لما كنا بنلبس لبس القداس وانت بتكون احسن شماس وفوعظتك بتكون مثل ذهبى الفم بل فمك كالماس
تجول وتفتقد وتحب كل الناس





 لما بفتكرك ببكى بس انت اكيد فاكر........
فاكر يا صحبى لما كنا بنروح خلوة فدير الانبا بيشوى؟
فاكر ايام خلوتنا فالدير مع الاباء الرهبان
فاكر لما كنا بنخرج للتسبحة الصبح مع الاباء الرهبان
فاكر اد ايه كان كل واحد فينا فرحان؟
طب فاكر صلاة نصف الليل واحنا فالدير؟
اد ايه كنا فى فرح





 طب فاكر لما كنا بنمشى عالبحر ونرنم للمسيح؟
فاكر اد ايه كنا فى فرح وقت الصلاة والتسبيح؟
فاكر اكيد فاكر





 لما بفتكرك ببكى بس انت اكيد فاكر.......
فاكر يا صاحبى لما كنت بتقراء و بتفسر الانجيل مكنش . ليك مثيل بحبك بجد يا صاحبى ..احسن صاحب وملوش مثيل





 انا فاكر ........
فاكر يا صحبى ان انت كنت ناوى لما تخلف تسمى ابنك شنودة
على اسم الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين
ولكنك استشهدت مع القدسين فى حادثة القدسيين
وانا اوعدك ان اول ابن لى سوف يكون اسمه شنودة لاحياء ذكراك يا صديقى الامين





 نفسى احضنك نفسى ابوس ايدك ..صحبى وحشتنى..






 ليا رجاء واحد انك مع القدسين لانك قديس
مع الشهداء غلبت ابليس
مع المسيح لان دمك نفيس





 صديقى 
اجمل وردة ليك
ولو جمعت ورد الدنيا كله مش خصارة فيك
 اذكرنى فى صلواتك.........



*​


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الله كلمات اكتر من روعة
الفراق وحش اة
 بس دول شهداء وعرسان المسيح وهيشفعو لينا كلنا
ميرسى ع التويبك مينا


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*كلمات راائعه
أجمل تقييم
شكرااا
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 نوفمبر 2011)

gbu all:16_4_10:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 نوفمبر 2011)

كلمات معزية وصادقة


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 نوفمبر 2011)

thx all


----------



## tony2005 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*very touchable
thank you*


----------



## سرجيوُس (4 يناير 2012)

للجميع


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 ديسمبر 2014)

آه يارب ..
ـ ـ ـ
آكيد هو فآكر كل شيء وبقا حي.

لإن روحه مع المسيح ووياه هيكون جاي.

آكيد ربنا بيحبه وشاريه لإنه بإستشهاده ملوش زي.

آكيد سامع وحاسس وبيبقا فى القداس شمعه ونور وضي .

آكيد فرحآن بيك وبإخلاصك وبيقولك إفرح يا صحبي أنا ممتش..دنا بقيت حي.​


----------

